# XTZ 99.25 vs Proac Tablette Aniversary



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi wondering if anyone has heard or had any comparisons with these speakers?

Bass won't be a problem as they will filled in by with twin REL Strata 5s.

They will be run primarily for 2 channel music.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There are so very few owners of those products that I highly doubt you'll find anyone that has heard both side by side where they can give any kind of reasonable comparison.

Are they close enough for an in-home trial?


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

> Are they close enough for an in-home trial?


Thanks again Sonnie

The Proac are close, but trying to find out about the XTZ, heard these are very nice speakers.

In home is the ideal


----------

